# AMC4101w feed ?



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm trying to set up my 32"tall and 30" off set dish for AMC4 101W without sucssess, i took the dish out and i'm trying to figure out what i'm doing wrong,
my question is the feed for direct TV isn't the same for FTA of course with the Linear lnb that i got? i see these oval dt around here and the seem to have 30"or so and the offer RTPI which is at AMC 4,what your opinion on this thanks in advance.


----------

